# Oregon ADBA Show. Sept. 13&14th. (Change of Venue)



## BedlamBully

I wanted to invite everyone to Beaver state & Evergreen state APBT point show...gonna be fun! we are having it @ pine hollow resort in OR..
***CHANGE OF LOCATION***
BEAVER STATE A.P.B.T. CLUB
EVERGREEN STATE APBT CLUB
SEPTEMBER 13 & 14, 2008
PINE HOLLOW LAKESIDE RESORT, WAMIC, OREGON

SCHEDULE FOR BOTH DAYS
CHAMPION OF CHAMPIONS & ACE OF ACE CLASSES

Weight Pull Registration – 8am to 9:45am Conformation Registration – 8am to 12noon
Handlers Meeting 9:30 am Specialty Events Begins at 10:00am Weight Pull Begins at 9:45 am Conformation Begins at 12:00 noon

ENTRY FEE FOR CONFORMATION & WT PULL CLASSES - $18.00
ENTRY FEE FOR JUNIOR HANDLER CLASSES - $ 3.00
ENTRY FEE FOR SPECIALTY EVENTS - $ 5.00
ALL DOGS WILL BE JUDGED BY A.D.B.A. STANDARDS

SPECIALTY EVENTS: Both Days: Junior Handlers, Judge’s Choice
Saturday Only: Best Conditioned, Stud Dog and Brood b###h(with 1-2 pups),
Best Dressed(dog & handler)
Big & Bold(>60#) Teeny Tiny (Adult <35 lb), Couch Potato,
Best Brindle, Best Smile, Old Family Red Nose

• ADBA Registration or Show Id Care must be presented at Registration
• Bring Only Dogs You Are Entering * All Dogs Must Be Crated
• All ADBSI Rules Apply * Non-Food Vendors Welcome
• Only 4 Foot Leads Allowed in Ring * Keep Your Children Under Control
• No Alcoholic Beverages On Grounds

CONCESSION & SATURDAY NIGHT DINNER AVAILABLE ON SITE

CAMPING ON SITE - NO CAMPFIRES ALLOWED
CALL 541-544-2271 TO RESERVE YOUR CAMPING SITE ASAP
PAY CAMPING FEES AT THE RESORT STORE
You will receive a ticket when you pay your camping to exchange at the Registration table for $5 worth of raffle tickets.
CAMPSITES:
TENT only/no hookup - $20.00 per night (2 adults with up to 2 children under 14)
EXTRA TENT - $10.00 per night
EXTRA ADULT - $5.00 per night
RV SITES:
TRAILER/MOTORHOMES - with Water & Electric $25.00 per night
(2 adults with up to 2 children under 14)
EXTRA TENT - $5.00 per night
EXTRA PERSON - $5.00 per night

NO PETS ALLOWED IN CABINS OR A FRAMES
CABINS: Large sleeps 4 only, $60.00 per night - Small sleeps 2 only - $55.00 per night
A FRAMES: Sleeps 2 only $50.00
CAMP TRAILER: Sleeps 4 $75.00 per night

FOR MORE INFORMATION:
KEITH 503-762-4488 JOEL 360-636-5472 CHERYL 425-377-9234




MOTELS LOCATED IN THE DALLES
Cousins Country Inn - 541-298-5161 Super 8 Motel – 541-296-6888
Comfort Inn – 541-298-2800 Shilo Inn – 541-296-6888
Motel 6 – 541-296-1191 Oregon Motor Motel – 541-296-9111
More Hotel/Motels can be found on the Internet


DIRECTIONS TO PINE HOLLOW LAKESIDE RESORT

FROM THE PORTLAND AREA:
Take I-84 E. to “The Dalles”
Take exit #87 to Hwy 197 S. 31 miles to Tygh Valley
Turn right into Tygh Valley at flashing yellow light.
Take Wamic Market Rd. (between the storage building and the tavern).
Go 4 miles, then turn right at Ross Rd.
Go 3.5 miles, turn left.

FROM THE SANDY, BORING AREA:
Take Hwy 26 E. to Hwy 35 junction.
Go north on 35 for 4.5 miles.
Cross White River then turn right into White River Sno-park.
Exit the far side of the sno-park onto White River Rd. (Hwy 48).
Go 31 miles to Wamic, stay right 2 miles to Ross Rd.
Turn left, go 3.5 miles and turn left.

FROM BEND AREA:
Take Hwy 97 North 68 miles to Shaniko Junction.
Turn on Hwy 197 towards “The Dalles”.
Go 32 miles and turn left into Tygh Valley at flashing yellow light.
Take Wamic Market Rd. (between the storage building and the tavern).
Go 4 miles, then turn right at Ross Rd.
Go 3.5 miles, turn left.


----------

